# Substrate (and other) recs for first shrimp tank?



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey folks,

I will be setting up my first shrimp tank shortly (it is currently set up as a bare bones Q tank with some mystery snails in it) and was wondering what substrates you would suggest for a shrimp setup. I am planning on keeping cherry shrimp and possibly tiger shrimp to start with, with plans to move on to bee shrimp or CRS at a later date (and probably in another tank). 

I want the shrimp tank to be heavily planted, but am going for a medium - low light setup so that I do not have to dose a ton of ferts (as I am concerned that they might harm the shrimp if I overdose even a hair too much). To that end, I'd like to go with a substrate that is good for both inverts and plants, preferably something with a fine grain and dark coloration as well (I would love to get a carpet-type foreground plant going which is easier in sand and I think a dark color would make the red or white on the shrimp really stand out). 

I have been researching and am somewhat confused as to whether or not I should go for a substrate that lowers ph or buffers it to a higher level (I would assume the later, but have read that some shrimp like the former). 

I am open to doing a layered substrate if necessary but would prefer not to have to "change out" the substrate often. At present, my thoughts are to do one of the following (but I am open to any suggestions): 
1. do an all seachem flourite black sand substrate 
2. substrate involving ADA amazonia (but I'm not sure if this is good for cherry shrimp and/or if I'd have to put a layer of sand on top). 
3. Do an organic potting soil or laterite / peat base with pool filter or other sand on top. 
4. Eco-complete (but I've heard you can get a bad batch with large grain size). 

Some other tank specs: tank is standard 10 us gl. Lighting will either be 20 watts compact "screw in" flourescent or the standard 15 watt strip light (so 1.5 - 2wpg). 2 HOB filters with filter media bags to cover intakes and an airstone (I have the option of going with a sponge filter if necessary). 50 watt hydor heater, tank is not completely cycled yet (hence the mystery snails). 

Plants: java moss, java fern, hornwort, anubias,... Will hopefully be adding some dwarf aquatic clover or crypt. parva for the foreground slong with some stem plants and additional crypts for the background. I can also add driftwood, rocks, etc. but again, not sure if this is a favorable addition for a shrimp tank. 

Ferts / addatives: Flourish line of ferts and flourish excel (if I need it), kent liquid calcium, AP root tablets for substrate (if needed), basic dechlorinator

Other inhabitants? I'm thinking definately MTS to help with substrate compaction, possibly some of the mystery snails will remain (might go into my larger community tank instead). I was considering keeping either some dwarf rasboras or dwarf corydoras, but am currently leaning towards an all shrimp or all shrimp / snail tank.

Thanks for your help!
Artgecko


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

With that amount of light, I don't think you can do a carpet. Crypts, moss, and anubias will definitely work. Hornwort is a toss up. Mine didn't survive with the screw in flourescent. One HOB will do, you don't need two. 

I recommend a sponge over the intake instead of the media bag. The media bag clogs too fast. You can use a Filter Max Pre-filter. This is what I'm going to switch to pretty soon.

I would go with either Flourite sand or ADA.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

amazonia will definitely make your life A LOT easier.

i think this thread will help you out a lot:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ertebrates/61759-information-keeping-crs.html


----------



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for your replies...
Will the ADA soil actually lower the ph of the water in the tank? And also, is the ADA a really "messy" substrate (i.e. clouds up like crazy when planting or removing plants, etc.)? 

ShortFin- if 2 wpg is not enough light for the carpet plants or hornwort, what stem plants would you reccommend? I have kept wisteria, rotala indica, asian ambulia, anubias, crypts, moss, and ferns in both the 1.5 and 2wpg that I mentioned, but was hoping to go with some stem plants that would look good and stay smaller this time around. Perhaps compact hygro or a type of ludwigia?

I can easily use sponges instead of media bags (I have tons of aquaclear filter sponges lying around), but was concerned that the large pore size would still allow some baby shrimp to be sucked up.

Thanks again for your help!
Sincerely,
Artgecko


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

From the lighting forum sticky, 10g would need 4wpg for carpet. Ludwigia will get leggy and you won't get the red. IMO any type of stem plant will overtake the tank in no time. Check out the nano forum and see what others have done.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi and good luck on your shrimp tank--I love mine!

I have 3 small tanks w/ shrimp and have used two different substrates:

Flourite black sand in a 6 gallon nanocube:  RCS, HC, rotala stems, lots of java moss, wisteria, dosing seachem ferts and flourish excel, no CO2

ADA aquasoil in 2 x 10 gallon tanks:  RCS and CBS in one tank, yellow shrimp in the other, crypts, java fern, java moss, anubias, very moderate lighting (18W per tank for 5 hours per day) but have really good growth of plants w/ no algae, no dosing, no CO2

Based on my experience both substrates are ok for the RCS and other neocaridina species. From what I have read softer water and lower pH are helpful (and may be necessary for breeding) for the caridina's (tigers, CRS, etc.).

I have been very happy with the ADA soil. It lowers the pH (mine is ~6) and all the shrimp and plants are doing great. This substrate releases alot of ammonia when first added so you will need to fully cycle the tank before adding shrimp. Add lots of plants/moss initially to help with algae.

Good luck! Keep us posted on your decisions and progress.

-Roy


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

+1 If you plan to move on to CRS you might as well start off with the Aqua Soil. The cherrys will be fine with it, the Tigers would be much happier with it and you really will need it for the CRS.


----------



## redcherryshrimp (Oct 27, 2008)

use ADA amazonia, best for shrimp and plants


----------

